# Water Heater



## Buttered (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

My Setup:
I have a 65 gal aquarium (36"L x 18"W x 24"T) that I'm going to be putting a single RES into. I'm guessing the water is going to be sitting around 15" to 20" high (depending on basking area height).

Question:
Should I be getting a heater for a 65 gal tank, even though I'm not going to be using all 65 gallons? Or should I get a heater for less?

Been look at Jager Heaters at J&L Aquatics
"200 Watt heater is suitable for aquariums from 60-90 gallons."

thanks in advance.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I would try to keep the water temp approx 23 degrees. If its too low, you may find that your RES is not very active and show a lack of appetite.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

you only need 100-150w heater for that much water, hope that helps


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If your room is 20 degrees or higher and you're trying to raise the temp to 23 then I would say 100 watts is plenty, but if your room is going to be 16 in the winter (like my basement), I'd go for 150 or 200w, just because of the bigger differential.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If your room is 20 degrees or higher and you're trying to raise the temp to 23 then I would say 100 watts is plenty, but if your room is going to be 16 in the winter (like my basement), I'd go for 150 or 200w, just because of the bigger differential.


yup ill 2nd that, my comment was based on the assumption of tank location in room temperature.


----------



## Buttered (Jun 28, 2011)

ah, cool cool.

thanks!


----------

